# I'm staying with Tivo



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

I plan on staying with Tivo by moving to Comcast and thought some of the other readers might be interested in my experience to date.

My original plan had been to wait until Liberty had taken over DirecTV before making a final decision, but I now think I will not wait.

The thing that I didn't realize because of what DirecTV is doing these days is that I had 30 days to get a Tivo, try it out, try out Comcast, try out OTA, and if something wasn't right, I could return the Tivo, cancel the service,
and cancel my Comcast service. So, I kept putting it off - boy was that a huge mistake.

I got my Tiov HD last week. I also bought a Tivo usb wireless to connect to my home network and the internet. I hooked up the cable. I have Comcast broadband and a very basic cable package from Comcast that I had never used. I was not impressed with the analog service from Comcast, but it was okay.

I next hooked up my OTA connection. MY HR10-250 gets one channel consistently and I was planning on moving the antenna to another part of the yard to improve the signal on the other channels. I couldn't believe my eyes when I discovered the Tivo HD was picking up all of the local channels beautifully and also a couple from another city a few miles away.

I then decided to check out Comcast digital and see if it would be comparable to DirecTV. I had trouble understanding all of the packages and decided to call Comcast. It was a terrific experience. The csr asked me what I was paying at DirecTV and a couple of other questions and told me what the
equivalent would be from Comcast. I then asked him about installation and commitments. He told me the installation would be $17.99 and there would be no commitment - i.e. I could cancel the service after one month or any time.

So I ordered the installation on Tuesday. Tuesday evening we got a call confirming the appointment for yesterday afternoon. Yesterday afternoon I got another call to make sure I was home and to inform me the trucks were rolling. Two guys showed up, reviewed the setup with me, and fixed some of the cabling. They then put the multi-stream card in the THD and made a call to Comcast. Within 5 minutes, I had a connection and couldn't believe how beautiful the video was. I think it is better than DirecTV, but I haven't done a detailed comparison - only a few channels.

I then went through all of the Season Passes on the 3 Dtivos and compared
them to Comcast and discovered that all but one was there and the one missing was no biggy.

Last Thursday, I put the usb network into the Tivo and it instantly found my home network. On Friday I used the Tivo HD to find a mystery on Amazon Unbox that we watched on Saturday. I couldn't believe how easy it was to use the service - on both sides. I have since ordered another movie that was waiting for us later that night.

I have since bought another Tivo HD because the CompUSA store is closing and they had a good price. My current plan is to use the second box in the basement for OTA and to use the MRV to view shows stored on the other box.

I really have 2 reasons for sticking with Tivo. I believe the Tivo offers the options and usability that I like and need. Last Sunday I was recording the football games. Because the Tivo recognized that I was watching a live event, it gave me the option of padding the recording. The default it chose was for an hour, but I could have changed that or not used it at all. However, I always pad the football game by an hour, so I thought it was terrific.

I think the Tivo has a simple but elegant interface - one that is not computer-oriented and therefore easy to use. I feel comfortable using the Tivo and don't feel I need a user manual to run it. I'm also impressed with the features that I didn't have on the DTivo like having a folder showing me the HD shows that have been recorded.

The other big reason for moving to Comcast and staying with Tivo is DirecTV. I think DirecTV has had too much success and have become so arrogant that they have lost site of the customer. Locking a customer into a 2-year contract without the benefit of first trying the equipment at home is just totally ridiculous in my mind. I also don't like having to call DirecTV several times to see who will play the game with me the way I want them to.

So, if anyone else is considering the options, I would encourage you to see if you can take advantage of these 30-day trials before making a commitment to DirecTV. You might be pleasantly (or in my case wildly) surprised at what your possibilities are.


----------



## madbeachcat (Jan 31, 2002)

Good Luck. And I hope Comcast doesn't dissapoint.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

RS4 said:


> I plan on staying with Tivo by moving to Comcast and thought some of the other readers might be interested in my experience to date.
> 
> My original plan had been to wait until Liberty had taken over DirecTV before making a final decision, but I now think I will not wait.
> 
> ...


I am glad it's working for you. I agree on some things with D* lately. But Comcrap SUCKS here. Service is spotty, analog is the worse and their HD is ok, but not as good as OTA, MPEG4. Very close to D* MPEG2.

Even on my 42" Panny plasma it looks ok. On my neighbors 50" Panny Plasma it looks pretty crappy.

So right now D* is my best option as Fios will NEVER be available here not AT&T crap.

My last Tivo HR10 is ut the door to FedEx. Maybe someday again with Tivo....


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

RS4 said:


> I plan on staying with Tivo by moving to Comcast and thought some of the other readers might be interested in my experience to date.
> 
> My original plan had been to wait until Liberty had taken over DirecTV before making a final decision, but I now think I will not wait.
> 
> ...


It's nice to see you happy again. I really mean that, and best of luck with your new setup. I'm a big NFL fan so I'll be sticking with DirecTv. It's good that we have choices so everyone can get what they want.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

i just setup a thd with bright house over at my mothers house last week, and had a very similar experience. setup was simple, cc experience went quickly and smoothly, and the hd she gets is exceptional in comparison to dtv.

i was truly impressed.

dtv has more hd channels to offer, which really isnt a big deal as far as im concerned as the offering from cable is more than ample (and more than id ever watch).

the only thing that keeps me from switching is the cost to do it. i would need to purchase 3 thd units, along with 2 sd units. the cost of the units together with the service prevents me from making the switch, otherwise i wouldnt think twice about doing so.

for now.....and unless that happens......im stuck with dtv.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

About time you finally did it. People have been telling you for how long to go to cable? 

So now hopefully you'll be happy and be done with DirecTV. Congrats.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Was it really necessary to quote the entire OPs thread a couple of times?

I too am glad that RS4 finally decided to do something. And hope things work out well for him.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> Was it really necessary to quote the entire OPs thread a couple of times?


That's what I was thinking. Anyway I am glad you found a nice set up for you RS4. In my area Charter has just recently started offering HD so it is actually an option for me. However I am very happy with my 2 HD DVRs from DirecTV and have no intention of leaving them for the near future.


----------



## badmonkey (Apr 8, 2003)

All the best RS4!

I just set up a TiVo HD for my dad. It's a nice box.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

Good to see that it all worked out for you. In the end you were able to get what you had been saying that you wanted, TiVo and the HD. Congrats.


----------



## craiz (Jan 4, 2008)

I made the same choice earlier this month and switched to Comcast. Everything went smootly for me. I too wanted to stay with TiVo and get HD programming. An additional part of my choice was picture/signal quality. The local channels I got from DirecTV always had a poorer picture quality than the national feeds. With digital cable from Comcast all of the channels give me a great picture.

I originally switched from cable to DirecTV way back when digital cable channels were a relatively new thing and not all fo the channels were digital. So even what I'm considering is a bad picture on DirecTV locals was better than analog cable at the time. I wouldn't be surprised if I switch back to satellite again at some point in the future.


----------



## Bizily (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm currently in the process of switching from Directv to TWC in northeast Ohio. I actually have both services until TWC gets my S3 working properly. They've made 3 visits, but are still having problems getting the cable cards to bring in all of the channels.

My decision to switch was based on several factors: 1) the price reduction on the S3 for $599, 2) the $200 rebate from TiVo, 3) the limited time offer from TiVo for the Lifetime Service, 4) the Home Media Option and networking features, 5) the dropping of 2 HD channels (74 and 78) by Directv, 6) the intermittent signal dropouts on Directv as well as the predictable loss of service during bad weather, and 7) the lower price for cable versus Directv for basically the same programming.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jan 2, 2001)

I used TiVo with DirecTV for many years, from the Series 1 on up through the HR10-250. Reluctantly, I switched to the DirecTV DVR about a year or so ago. It's really not a bad little DVR. It's been reliable, the networking features have worked pretty well, but ...it's not a TiVo. They've tried to emulate many TiVo features, but the different interface and features have, over time, really made me miss TiVo. I'm now seriously considering getting a TiVo HD and (YIKES!) returning to cable. The horror stories about cable card installs gives me pause, as does the customer non-service by Time Warner Cable. Still, I'm finding a return to TiVo very hard to resist. 

I particularly wanted to stay with DirecTV because of the number of available HD channels, but I find that I actually only watch about 6 or 7, most of which are available on cable. So, I may have both providers for a while as I make a final decision and, most likely, and eventual transition back to cable and my dearly loved TiVo.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

RS4 said:


> So, if anyone else is considering the options, I would encourage you to see if you can take advantage of these 30-day trials before making a commitment to DirecTV. You might be pleasantly (or in my case wildly) surprised at what your possibilities are.


All depends on what you want. No way I could get the sports packages I want by dealing with Comcast.

Glad you are happy.

Now will you stop annoying happy DirecTV customers?

And how about posting this in the S3 forum, where it belongs?


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> Now will you stop annoying happy DirecTV customers?


That's OK, DirecTV is doing a pretty good job of annoying happy customers all on their own.



TonyD79 said:


> And how about posting this in the S3 forum, where it belongs?


This from a guy who cannot seem to type "www.dbstalk.com"

Thanks Tony.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

I just ditched DirecTV after 7 years. Now using a TivoHD and an S2 on FIOS. Works great and picture quality is excellent. I don't need, nor ever purchases, any of DirecTV's packages so the line up is just what I need. I left for two reasons, wife DESPISED the half-ass DVR they supply and ever increasing billing screw ups. I had to call just about every month to fix some mess they'd made, I kid you not. Had they stuck with Tivo-based units, eh, maybe I'd have stayed. But no longer. If/when they ever come back around to Tivo would I go back? Probably not.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> All depends on what you want. No way I could get the sports packages I want by dealing with Comcast.
> 
> Glad you are happy.
> 
> ...


Tony,

I think there are probably a lot of other folks still trying to decide what to do as an alternative for their DTivos. I'm not sure why you decided this post is in the wrong forum, since their is no longer any DTivo products available, this is the perfect forum to be discussing the options. Everyone else may not be as excited as you are about continuing with D*, so I wanted to remind them there are other Tivo options - after all this is a Tivo forum too 

Even though I had read many good things about the digital cable quality and the new Tivos, I was reluctant to do anything. I thought my experiences would let others know that they too may have options and to encourage them if they are wondering what to do. In the end, I could return everything after 30 days if the experience doesn't work out, and only be out a few bucks, while I would be locked in with anything I wanted to try from Direct, and if others are like me, they might not realize that they can try the alternatives for very little cost.

Keep up the encouragement, we can always count on you

To all of the others who have wished me well, thanks for the words of encouragement and thanks to the members of the Tivo forums for helping me with the details.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Welcome back to the TiVolution. You really can't appreciate how much DirecTV has hobbled their TiVo units until you try the real thing.

I also had a trouble free switch to cable (WOW) with an S3 and found the picture is now better than what I was getting with my HR10-250. The only HD channels I'm missing are USA and FX and all the other features more than make up for that.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> Now will you stop annoying happy DirecTV customers?


only if you promise to stop annoying tivo community members.



TonyD79 said:


> And how about posting this in the S3 forum, where it belongs?


please tell us specifically why this belongs in the s3 forum? its very easy for most of us to understand that this is a discussion about utilizing an alternative to dtv and the hr20.

and until you decided to make a derogatory comment, it was quite amicable at that.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

And, the conversation about the appropriate forum is done.

This is a fine conversation to have here, and if you want to correct other members on where they should post, please apply for a moderator job first.

I'm happy to hear Comcast is not as horrible in all areas as it is here. My experience with it is over ten years old, but it's an experience I'll never forget and I avoided it at all costs. Having a HR20 for a month now, I think I made a mistake and shoulda stuck with TiVo.


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

Fair well, Ronald!

Have fun in the new forum!

- Craig


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

milominderbinder said:


> Fair well, Ronald!
> 
> Have fun in the new forum!
> 
> - Craig


Why should he go anywhere? He's still a TiVo owner and this is still a TiVo forum. Just like HR20 owners are here to help HR10 owners understand their DirecTV options it's good to have S3 owners here to help them understand their other TiVo options.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

When I was with DTV.... I never did understand why some of the cool features Tivo had were not there but now I kinda see why they are not.

Anyway, I'm glad to see that RS4 has joined the ranks of real Tivo users. He's gonna be a happy camper now. 



nrc said:


> You really can't appreciate how much DirecTV has hobbled their TiVo units until you try the real thing.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

TiVo brought me to DirecTV, and TiVo lead me away from DirecTV.

Had a Huges HDVR2, and HR10-250 order #35, certificate and all. My HR10-250 finally died with a bad powersupply (Overtemp screen) and with DirecTV switching to MPEG4 and abandoning TiVo, I saw no reason to spend the effort of swapping the powersupply board, so I jumped ship to Charter and S3.

Loyal to TiVo, not DirecTV.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

Got the DirectvDVR installed for free 3 days ago without disconecting the HDtivo. I feel like I'm going backwards.
I just hope my 10-250 lasts at least another year. 
My fantasy is that Malone allows for an HR25 that is a Tivo overlay on the HR20.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

20TIL6 said:


> This from a guy who cannot seem to type "www.dbstalk.com"
> 
> Thanks Tony.


Don't be a fool.

I am a CE participant at dbstalk. I also had a DirecTV Tivo until a few months ago and have an HD Tivo for Comcast cable.

But, of course, you know me and know all.

RS4 has been a complaining, one note PITA and has finally done what others have told him to do. Either try the HR20 or go with cable. It is his choice and he seems to want to force his opinion of a system he never tried onto everyone else. Too bad if I try to counter his blind unbased complaints with truth.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

RS4 said:


> Even though I had read many good things about the digital cable quality and the new Tivos, I was reluctant to do anything.


You mean you actually TRIED something for a change and found you were happy with it.

Should make you doubt your stance on other things you didn't try.

But, just be happy. Not everyone likes or needs what YOU want. Found what you want...be happy with it.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

TonyD79 said:


> Either try the HR20 or go with cable. It is his choice and he seems to want to force his opinion of a system he never tried onto everyone else. Too bad if I try to counter his blind unbased complaints with truth.


How does one "try the HR20" without getting stuck with it for two years? Too late for justapixel but I'm sure others would like to know.

What people need to be aware of is that in most areas you can try cable with a TiVo HD with no commitment and a money back guarantee on the TiVo. I know that many of us thought that we'd never go back to cable after switching to DirecTV years ago. But this is not the same DirecTV and in some areas the cable options have improved markedly.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> You mean you actually TRIED something for a change and found you were happy with it.
> 
> Should make you doubt your stance on other things you didn't try.
> 
> But, just be happy. Not everyone likes or needs what YOU want. Found what you want...be happy with it.


I think you miss the point. He was able to TRY something because he wasn't locked into a commitment. Unlike DirecTV, if he TRIED cable and didn't like it he could just cancel. If he TRIED the HR20/21, even if they gave it to him free, he was on the hook for $480. Many people would be willing to TRY the new HR20/21 if there was a low cost backout option.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

nrc said:


> How does one "try the HR20" without getting stuck with it for two years? Too late for justapixel but I'm sure others would like to know.


You don't get the POINT. RS4 has been complaining about something he nevere tried. If you don't try it, don't complain. He finally did the right thing for himself. I don't care if he never tried the HR20. That is not for all people. But he went on an all-out campaign about the HR20 itself when he never even touched one.

That is like complaining about the taste of sushi when you never tried it and then telling everyone else they should not try it because you KNOW it is bad.

I'm sorry. Everyone is happy for RS4 yet he has acted boorish here and elsewhere with a vendetta against the HR20 and DirecTV. And I don't care if I am critical or not. He has ruined several threads about technology with his harping.

All I asked him is if he is going to stop that behavior and I get trashed. Nice.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

midas said:


> I think you miss the point. He was able to TRY something because he wasn't locked into a commitment. Unlike DirecTV, if he TRIED cable and didn't like it he could just cancel. If he TRIED the HR20/21, even if they gave it to him free, he was on the hook for $480. Many people would be willing to TRY the new HR20/21 if there was a low cost backout option.


NO, you miss the point. Even though he didn't try it, he kept saying how bad it was. If he only complained that he couldn't try it, that would be one thing. But he claimed it was JUNK.

Different story.

So, it took him about a year to figure out that he could try cable? All the time just complaining and complaining about the functionality and quality of a box he never touched.

Yup, I am the one that doesn't get it.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> Yup, I am the one that doesn't get it.


Well, at least youve finally come to your senses and admitted it.

and it only took about 4-5 posts of mouth-foaming rants.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

nrc said:


> How does one "try the HR20" without getting stuck with it for two years? Too late for justapixel but I'm sure others would like to know.
> 
> What people need to be aware of is that in most areas you can try cable with a TiVo HD with no commitment and a money back guarantee on the TiVo. I know that many of us thought that we'd never go back to cable after switching to DirecTV years ago. But this is not the same DirecTV and in some areas the cable options have improved markedly.


If you have the protection plan, you can replace your HR10 with a HR20/21. Then if you don't like it, send it back with NO commitment extension.

Then again, it's just a DVR in the end...


----------



## badmonkey (Apr 8, 2003)

While I've been fairly vocal against RS4 spreading his unfounded opinion of the HR20 - since he never used one... His points regarding the lack of a trial period are very valid and that lack of a trial period made it difficult, if not impossible, for him to 'try' the HR20.

In the end, he did what was right for himself. And that's all that can be asked of anyone.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

nrc said:


> How does one "try the HR20" without getting stuck with it for two years?


Try the HR20/21 for a few months, if you don't like it cable will buy you out of what you owe left on your commitment. Comcast and others will bend over backwords to pay off your commitment and get you to switch. RS4 *could* have easily tried the HR20 a year ago and now a year later decide to go to Comcast and have very little out of pocket and Comcast would pay off his commitment. Pretty simple but people don't want to hear it.

Some people here are so afraid of the commitment when in most cases it just doesn't apply. They should research their options of buy outs from cable and FIOS.

Yea, some cable companies don't offer buy outs but most do and Comcast certainly does. "Ditch the dish" and all that.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

shibby191 said:


> Try the HR20/21 for a few months, if you don't like it cable will buy you out of what you owe left on your commitment. Comcast and others will bend over backwords to pay off your commitment and get you to switch. RS4 *could* have easily tried the HR20 a year ago and now a year later decide to go to Comcast and have very little out of pocket and Comcast would pay off his commitment. Pretty simple but people don't want to hear it.
> 
> Some people here are so afraid of the commitment when in most cases it just doesn't apply. They should research their options of buy outs from cable and FIOS.
> 
> Yea, some cable companies don't offer buy outs but most do and Comcast certainly does. "Ditch the dish" and all that.


Actually, this is quite dangerous advice, unless as you mention, you know specifically ahead of time that the cable company is going to buy out the commitment and for how long the buy out offer stands. For one thing D* has updated the buyout, and at the same time, cable companies are not buying out unless you want to commit to them for a year.

In fact, based on my experience, anyone on the fence trying to decide what to do should go the reverse way and get the Tivo HD first and hook it up OTA and/or to the cable. There is far less chances of adversity for trying this first instead of telling DirecTV to ship their box. Tivo clearly states a 30-day trial period.

The truth is that DirecTV still does not have enough confidence in their box to let the existing client try it out for a time period of 30 days. This is just totally ridiculous.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

shibby191 said:


> Try the HR20/21 for a few months, if you don't like it cable will buy you out of what you owe left on your commitment. Comcast and others will bend over backwords to pay off your commitment and get you to switch. RS4 *could* have easily tried the HR20 a year ago and now a year later decide to go to Comcast and have very little out of pocket and Comcast would pay off his commitment. Pretty simple but people don't want to hear it.
> 
> Some people here are so afraid of the commitment when in most cases it just doesn't apply. They should research their options of buy outs from cable and FIOS.
> 
> Yea, some cable companies don't offer buy outs but most do and Comcast certainly does. "Ditch the dish" and all that.


i dont think id want to take an almost $600 chance ($480 early cancel + $99 & $19.99 shipping on hr20) without knowing for certain, but thats just me.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

rickmeoff said:


> i dont think id want to take an almost $600 chance ($480 early cancel + $99 & $19.99 shipping on hr20) without knowing for certain, but thats just me.


That's why you check first. Comcast advertises on TV all the time they will buy out your current contract up to $300 and Charter also does it.

And if you're on the fence right now with DirecTV and still have a year left then why not check and see what cable will do for you? It's a very competative market and many will do a lot to get you to switch. Why be unhappy with DirecTV if you feel cable is the promised land? Let them buy you out and be happy.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

RS4 said:


> The truth is that DirecTV still does not have enough confidence in their box to let the existing client try it out for a time period of 30 days. This is just totally ridiculous.


Nothing wrong with feeling that way and I for the most part agree. But I guess nearly 17 million (and growing) others don't feel that way or just don't care. If DirecTV was shrinking I'm sure they would rethink things but since they are signing up subs in record numbers why would they think they need to change? That's the one thing you have never understood. While the policy may not be a good one in your eyes or my eyes it's obvious it's not effecting them in a negative way.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

shibby191 said:


> Nothing wrong with feeling that way and I for the most part agree. But I guess nearly 17 million (and growing) others don't feel that way or just don't care. If DirecTV was shrinking I'm sure they would rethink things but since they are signing up subs in record numbers why would they think they need to change? That's the one thing you have never understood. While the policy may not be a good one in your eyes or my eyes it's obvious it's not effecting them in a negative way.


Well, maybe they will be forced to re-think this in a year or so. I recently ready an investment analyst who said he thinks that both D* & E* additions will taper off big time after this year.

However, the practice itself is just another indication of a company not really caring about the client.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

RS4 said:


> Well, maybe they will be forced to re-think this in a year or so. I recently ready an investment analyst who said he thinks that both D* & E* additions will taper off big time after this year.


Must missed this one I guess: http://www.tvpredictions.com/dstock012508.htm

http://blogs.barrons.com/techtraderdaily/2008/01/23/directv-kaufman-upgrades-to-buy-bullish-on-hd/



> Mitchell writes that the expects the company to generate solid sub growth and financial gains with the strongest HD offering and the least exposure to an economic downturn. He contends the company will hit an inflection point in mid 2008 when it will generate a significant step-up in free cash flow, as it completes a major fleet upgrade and scale backs retention marketing programs.





> In Mitchells view, the overriding competitive dynamic in the pay TV market is the HD upgrade cycle - and he says DTV has a stronger HD offering than Dish Network (DISH) or the cable companies.


So Wall Street doesn't agree with you I guess.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

shibby191 said:


> Must missed this one I guess: http://www.tvpredictions.com/dstock012508.htm
> 
> http://blogs.barrons.com/techtraderdaily/2008/01/23/directv-kaufman-upgrades-to-buy-bullish-on-hd/
> 
> So Wall Street doesn't agree with you I guess.


I guess time will tell:

http://www.skyreport.com/archives/view/?publication_id=1&release_id=701



> "We still believe competition will impact DIRECTV and DISH," said William Kidd of Wedbush Morgan. He added that competition the DBS platforms encounter with cable may not be as difficult when compared to subscriber skirmishes with telco video.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Look, it's not hurting DirecTV at all. Why? Because most people could care less. If people did then subs would be going down and not up. If in a couple years they find that it is hurting them then they can easily change policy. It's what a good company will do, change policy if something isn't working. You can cry about the commitment all you want but it just doesn't matter, people don't care. If they start to care and it hurts the bottom line then things will change no doubt. Until then I would hope you quit crying about it, especially since you aren't even with DirecTV anymore.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

shibby191 said:


> Until then I would hope you quit crying about it, especially since you aren't even with DirecTV anymore.


well then why do you defend dtv so much? why do you even care?


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

Unbeliever said:


> TiVo brought me to DirecTV, and TiVo lead me away from DirecTV.


Excellent summary of my situation. I am still using my HR10-250 DirecTiVo, but am planning to move to Comcast with either the HDTivo, or the ComcastTivo, depending on when I finally pull the plug on DirecTV.

Thank to RS4 for the nice summary.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

rickmeoff said:


> well then why do you defend dtv so much? why do you even care?


Every product has it's naive fanboy crowd. I've yet to hear someone say they were sooo glad DirecTV's piece of ****e DVR was an improvement over their Tivo (without excuses driven by MPEG4 demands). Yet you'll hear countless victims making excuses for it. Ah well, stockholm syndrome, I guess.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

wkearney99 said:


> Every product has it's naive fanboy crowd. I've yet to hear someone say they were sooo glad DirecTV's piece of ****e DVR was an improvement over their Tivo (without excuses driven by MPEG4 demands). Yet you'll hear countless victims making excuses for it. Ah well, stockholm syndrome, I guess.


Hmmmm, it records what I tell it. Do I need something more then that?


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

shibby191 said:


> Hmmmm, it records what I tell it. Do I need something more then that?


So doe the HR20/21's, so you are right - what more do you need?


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

sjberra said:


> So doe the HR20/21's, so you are right - what more do you need?


That's what I was referring to, the HR2x.  I was accused of being a DirecTV "fanboy". I'm no fanboy. DirecTV offers the programming I want and the DVR they provide works and records my stuff. So my question to the accuser is what more do I need? Is it so wrong to actually be happy with the programming I get and the DVR used to record it? Or am I supposed to just blinding hate DirecTV because they no longer offer a Tivo option to record all the new HD channels.

If/when the day comes that DirecTV doesn't provide me with what I need then I will get something else that does. Simple as that. This is no religious war for me. Just crazy how some people make it out to be that.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

shibby191 said:


> am I supposed to just blinding hate DirecTV because they no longer offer a Tivo option to record all the new HD channels.


Apparently you must hate anything other than TIVO branded recorders - aren't you paying attention? 

I'm in the it (HR20) records when I tell it to camp.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Apparently you must hate anything other than TIVO branded recorders - aren't you paying attention?
> 
> I'm in the it (HR20) records when I tell it to camp.


 I had quoted a post by wkearney99.  Oh well, doesn't matter. All we're doing is bumping up RS4's latest.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

shibby191 said:


> I had quoted a post by wkearney99.  Oh well, doesn't matter. All we're doing is bumping up RS4's latest.


then I quoted your post 

<I was agreeing with you >


----------



## CessnaDriver (Oct 25, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> You don't get the POINT. RS4 has been complaining about something he nevere tried. If you don't try it, don't complain. He finally did the right thing for himself. I don't care if he never tried the HR20. That is not for all people. But he went on an all-out campaign about the HR20 itself when he never even touched one.
> 
> That is like complaining about the taste of sushi when you never tried it and then telling everyone else they should not try it because you KNOW it is bad.
> 
> ...


Amen Tony!


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> RS4 has been complaining about something he nevere tried. If you don't try it, don't complain. He finally did the right thing for himself. I don't care if he never tried the HR20.





CessnaDriver said:


> Amen Tony!


Kinda like Mark Lopez did in his continuous prasie of the HR20 ...without ever having one in his posession (alhtough he had mentioned that he played with one in a store or something).

Now that he's finally joined the rest of us and gotten one, he too finally did the right thing for himself.

But hey, why bring negativity into a thread where there has been none? Now, everybody's happy!


----------

